# Lost Files, Attachments and Posts



## Richard King (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi Everyone.

Just want everyone to know after our last attack Nelson could not recover a lot of the last couple of days posts as viruses were on some of the atchment.  So if you can please re ask, re answer your posts.   We are so lucky to have Nelson and his professional computers geeks for getting us up and running again.   I think it's like backing up the date on your PC and some of the info on the back up could not be recovered.   I watched 60 Minutes last Sunday night (60 minutes is a National  weekly news show that has been on TV for years)  On one of the segments they had a retired government expert who said the Irainians were hacking into several computers here in the US, Cyber War....It is nice, General Nelson was able to defeat them for now.   Rich

PS:  I am not computer geek, so i won't be able to answer any questions.  I don't think we need to comment on this anyway.  Just go back to your regular fun on here


----------

